# Seiko SBPG001 and SBPG003: Owners' Thread - Reviews, Pics, Info



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Let's start an Owners' Thread with condensed info for this rare but interesting model. It would be great to hear from other owner's about their experience with the Seiko SPBG001 and its black sister the 003. How do you like it? What are the main qualities of it that turn you on? Anything you wish it had in terms of functions or looks?

Please also post any reviews and links that aren't yet listed below and that you deem worthy of being included in this little compendium.

For those that don't know what it looks like, here is a picture (thanks to Tanaka):










It has a James Bondish 80s look to it and is really well finished. The display is super crisp and has very high contrast which was what drew me in. The functions are fully up-to-date, though, with Multiband 5 Solar power and 100m WR plus a better alarm than most G-Shocks. The model is often compared and bought because it is kind of like a Casio GW-M5600 in dressy. The watch is available through a number of Japanese dealers only. Prices between $265 and $305. I call it my LCD Rolex and I see even less people with it than with my Rolex which is already a rarer model (Explorer I). It also pops up in the FS section here, so watch out for it. Thanks to worldtime and dual time features it is also a perfect travel watch.

The first read should be this excellent comparison and review by avusblue (THANKS!) with some additional details provided by myself.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=300543

More links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=305829&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=319566&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=277891&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=270360&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=230072&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=282217&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=282231&highlight=SBPG001

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=268984&highlight=SBPG001

Wonderful pics by Molle (THANKS!):

http://mollewatch.webgain.se/inform...02486D4447107F24BEDBBA6D?webgainGroupId=23766

This is the only full-metal and full-LCD model Seiko produces. There is a good chance this might be the last one. If so, it might become collectible.

Hope you enjoy the thread and there will be many contributions. :thanks

Till


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Just stop it already! :-d


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Just trying to give a little lift to an underestimated model. I truly dig this watch (as you've noticed).


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Fair enough, too. It's flown under the radar for a while and is definitely underappreciated.


----------



## Doca (May 31, 2009)

Bought one three or four months ago.

It is, without doubt, the most versatile timepiece I own.

I'd go so far as to say it is the most "bang for the buck" watch I've ever bought in terms of overall quality and useful features...it is the watch by which I time my other watches.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice. Is it your daily wear watch? I think it could well be a daily wear watch, not a beater, though. The glass is too big and too exposed for that. Probably as a daily beater the Casio GW-M5600 is hard to beat (pun intended). I have a GW-5600J1 but wouldn't wear it with a suit. The Seiko looks good with anything. Where are you located? I had trouble syncing mine on the first day but since then it's working fine.

Did you ever swim with it?

Till


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been close to buying one of these for a while, but two things turn me off: the snap back (why not screws??), and I think the stamped clasp parts looks cheap. I'd rather it be machined. I'll probably still go for it eventually though. :think:


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

For the back I have a possible explanation. It is obvious that Seiko intended this watch to be an updated iteration of 80s digital classics. The snap back is thus historically correct. Besides the WR rating is still at 10bar. Better than a Breitling B1. My Breitling Chronospace has a snap back and I've been swimming with it many times. No problem. Besides, I actually like the snap back better than screws. It looks much cleaner. And if it's done right there is probably less potential for stuff to go wrong than with screws, from an engineering standpoint.

The clasp folding part on the interior is the only part that's not nice. You are right. I thought so, too. This was most likely done to keep the cost down. I know of no watch with a full metal body, massive link bracelet AND machined clasp at a cost of under $300.

To come back to my Rolex analogy, where I think the designers might have had in mind to come up with an LCD Rolex, the clasp on a Rolex isn't any better. And that watch will cost $5000.

If you look on the sales forum you can find them for around $200. Cheapest new is $263 (japandirect).

Till


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Watchcap said:


> I've been close to buying one of these for a while, but two things turn me off: the snap back (why not screws??), and I think the stamped clasp parts looks cheap. I'd rather it be machined. I'll probably still go for it eventually though. :think:


+1 - what's the deal with the Monster clasp on a reasonably expensive watch. How much is a machined clasp? $10??? And come to think of it, where is the machined clasp on the Sumo???

Switch on, Seiko!!!

Rant over.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I think these watches are price engineered to the cent, so $10 would be quite a lot. Production cost would be perhaps $2 only. One thing you have to keep in mind for a machined clasp is that it will be rather thick which wouldn't go well with the slick and flat look of this model. My SNL015 has one of the nicest machined clasps I've ever seen. Better than Breitling and Oris and if I dare say better than my JLC. But that is one heavy mofo clasp and bracelet. I like heavy watches but this one is just too big. I don't use the metal bracelet for that reason.

Just added some additional detail concerning button operation, sounds and light in the review/comparison thread linked above.

Till


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Actually it makes sense that it may not be a snap back proper and may be more permanently attached. Guess I'll have to order one and see :-d


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

It is quite certainly not glued. That would defeat service access for changing the replaceable back-up battery and possibly the LCD panel or glass, if anything happens. I believe it is a proper snap back with a good o-ring gasket seal on it. The gap is very constant all around it which is a good sign. Very precise manufacturing.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

tfar said:


> I know of no watch with a full metal body, massive link bracelet AND machined clasp at a cost of under $300.


There's the Bernhardt Sea Shark, plus it has sapphire. Cost? Only 199 USD. Great. It is analog though, so not a comparable watch. :-d

Back on topic: If this Seiko had a screw down or 4-screw back and sapphire I'd have 2 by now. I came so close to buying the Seiko, but ended up going for the Casio GW-5000 instead as it has the 'Made in Japan' stamp (probably actually made in Thailand!), the DLC coating (not very useful really, let's face it) and Multiband 6 (yeah, as if I travel to China on a frequent basis for that to matter).
This Seiko is undoubtedly a nice watch, but I'm still pleased I opted for the Casio (even though I know I got completely suckered by the marketing)...:-!!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Great tip on the Sea Shark. Many thanks!

What you say proves my point. It is a model comparable to the GW-5000 but using dressier looks in exchange for toughness. The functions are about the same and so is the price point. Both are modern remakes of classic models, the Casio being closer than the Seiko to its model.

I saw someone on the G-Shock forum has put his 5000 in the bezel of the Ocean Gray 5025. And vice-versa. I think that is an absolutely ingenious mod. You can profit more from the good looks of the 5000 and the 5025 module is closer in function to the original 1983 model than the 5000.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

double


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Triple! That was a first.


----------



## opc (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been on / off about buying one of these for the last 6 months. Sometimes I've thought it looks really cool, sometimes a bit geeky.:-s

I guess these confused thoughts have stopped me buying it and I think I'm over it now. I'd love a nice metal digital watch, but think I'll wait and see what else comes out now.

This looks quite nice.:think:


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

We just talked about that in the analog vs. digital poll thread. Really nice watch. If it's atomic solar, I'm getting one (provided I can afford it or I think it's a fair price). I won't pay $1000 for it. 

The 001 is a bit geeky but in a very understated way. I think it more the general class of steel LCD watch with four pushers that is considered geeky. The actual watch doesn't really have anything geeky.

BTW, it wears super well and I love it. Gets a lot of wrist time. The bracelet doesn't zip my arm hair at all, which is important. I have fine hair but dense, if that makes a difference.


Till


----------



## opc (Aug 22, 2009)

tfar said:


> We just talked about that in the analog vs. digital poll thread. Really nice watch. If it's atomic solar, I'm getting one (provided I can afford it or I think it's a fair price). I won't pay $1000 for it.


I'm quite interested in this new Seiko as well. Could see more of a return to digitals for Seiko with some interesting technology.:-!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a link with some interesting info and discussion:
http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2008/11/...ko-spirit-power-design-project-digital-watch/

Particularly the part about power reserve of three months with power save feature and 11 months with PS feature is interesting.

It also gives the release date of the watch as Nov. 2008. Just for the historic record.

And some more snap shots:
http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=4204176&rid=0

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I've tried some more syncing locations and am not worried about that anymore. It has synced every night at 2:04am automatically no matter whether it was close to a window or facing in the right direction or not. Even 8ft away from a window on the ground floor it will sync.

I have also noticed that although the watch was delivered with the charge indicator on full position, a little sunbathing made the LCD display even more contrasty. It now really looks just as good as in Molle's photographs or in the pic above. Very smooth and crisp, outright elegant.

Till


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

I gave in and ordered one of these from Seiya and I'm glad I did. It looks better in person than in pics IMO. It synchs every night (as does my Seiko wall clock - I must have a good signal at my house). I'm still not impressed with the clasp and sapphire would be nice, but it's definitely a keeper! :-!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah, another happy customer. Congrats!  Did you get the silver or black version?

Anything you like in particular?

Agree with the sapphire. Does anybody make custom sapphire crystals? That would be a very nice mod. No darn writing on it, either.

Watch your backlight. Mine has recently started to flicker but it's one of these awful intermittent problems that you can't track down. I thought it was due to temperature or after PS mode but that wasn't it. I've got no idea. Too little to send it back to Seiya for.

Cheers,

Till


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

tfar said:


> Ah, another happy customer. Congrats!  Did you get the silver or black version?
> 
> Anything you like in particular?
> 
> ...


Till,

I got the silver. Love the size, I think it's just perfect. No problems with my backlight, which surprisese me as I _always_ seem to get the bad one in the bunch! :-|

Tim


----------



## DCollins (Mar 10, 2010)

Be careful! These JDM Seiko digitals are actually cased in China! Oh the horror!!!!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Tim, glad you got no problems with the backlight. Mine didn't show anything in the beginning and now doesn't show anything weird either. But for sometime it did, as if the voltage was fluctuating. I suppose it could have been that my battery actually had too much juice. I had put the watch outside in the sun for several hours on several subsequent days, just to be sure to top it off, even though it was on H as I got it already.

I took care not to toast it. The display never went black. Besides, display and backlight are two separate things.

Size is indeed very good. On a smaller wrist like mine it still looks good without being huge (I wear very big watches often) but it's big enough that it won't look too small on a bigger wrist. I think it's the optical equivalent of about a 40mm round watch.

I don't think it has anything to do with China, either. 

Till


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

DCollins said:


> Be careful! These JDM Seiko digitals are actually cased in China! Oh the horror!!!!


Gads! I'm not sure I can bring myself to wear it now. b-)


----------



## DCollins (Mar 10, 2010)

Watchcap said:


> Gads! I'm not sure I can bring myself to wear it now. b-)


If you don't want that POS Chinese Seiko, send it to me.


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have been wearing mine since I bought it August 2009. It wears well and ironically has many of the features G-Shock 5000 series owner long for. Shows time in all modes, easy switch between local time and alternate time zone, loud alarm, good contrast dial, easy to operate, atomic, solar, comfortable bracelet (not a hair puller).
I wear mine swimming, in the shower, at the office and no problems so far. I got mine from Seiya and it was reasonably priced and arrived quickly.
I just got a SBCA001 from Seiya and he included a 2010 Seiko catalog- in it there are photos of the SBFG001, SBFG003, SBFG004 in Silver, Gold, Black cases/bracelets all with the same module as the SBPG001,003 but negative display.
Might have to get one of these as well! Japanese pricing is comparable to the SBPG's.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

VERY interesting. So they now make a negative version. The case on that one is decidedly retro and reminds me of the early Pulsar LED watches. To be honest I'm not so fond of it. But it's good to know that it's there.

I said above that I was going to get a special strap made for my SBPG001. Well, it's done. I was at ABP in Paris last week. Check the results in this thread with tons of pics:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=410847

Till


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

tfar said:


> VERY interesting. So they now make a negative version. The case on that one is decidedly retro and reminds me of the early Pulsar LED watches. To be honest I'm not so fond of it. But it's good to know that it's there.
> 
> I said above that I was going to get a special strap made for my SBPG001. Well, it's done. I was at ABP in Paris last week. Check the results in this thread with tons of pics:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=410847
> ...


Found this photo as well-


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Managed to scan the catalog I received from Seiya-


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Too bad. Pic doesn't show. Can you try again please?


----------



## rincage (Apr 20, 2008)

I haved a problem with my SBPG001 with the sync off by an hour the last couple of nights. Any ideas why?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=3080629#post3080629


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi All,
A very proud owner of the 001 here. I purchased from Seiya in about September '09 and since then hardly any other watch in my collection has had any wrist time. Somebody else hit the nail on head earlier in the thread, as an every day wearer it is close to unbeatable. As a work travelling watch it is superb. I have a 5600 G Shock and like it a lot for bashing around on the weekend but don't like how it looks with a suit / work shirt. I also much prefer the Dual Time screen on the Seiko with the ability to have home time as well as the the other city visible. I travel a lot for work and also have conf calls with the rest of the world throughout the working week, and love this implementation of world time. The alarm is loud enough to wake me which is all that I need! In terms of accuracy being based in Sydney I only synchronize when I travel but when I check with atomic clocks on line it seems to keep remarkably accurate time whilst "unsynched".

How much do I love it? My order for an 003 was placed with Seiya yesterday and like an expectant father I'm pacing around waiting for it! For pretty much the same money I considered the 5000 G shock but despite visiting China regularly I decided that the Seiko was more wearable (for me), more of the time. I can live without the 6th band and Japanese built tag.

I posted some other thoughts on this page under the name ian_L;

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2458886&posted=1#post2458886

tfar: that elephant strap of your is absolutely stunning. Do you have any contact details (email) for the store? I'll be visiting Paris in a couple of weeks and am very tempted to jump on your bandwagon and pay them a visit.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Ian, thanks a lot for contributing in the owner's thread and in the other thread.

You will find the link to ABP in the very thread. I just posted it there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=410847

So you want an elephant strap, too? Sniff! I won't be the only person in the world anymore with a Seiko SBPG001 on an ABP elephant strap ....?  I'll survive but don't tell everybody, OK?

Now for the black PVD version you just ordered, I would do their nubuck alligator skin in black and put a grey green thread and a grey green edge paint on the strap. That would be just as awesome as the grey elephant on the silver Seiko.

Till


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Till,
I've spent a few hours over the last few days looking at the ABP website! So much choice it would be unfair simply to copy your design in its entirety. Your exclusivity is safe! I have to say that there must be something about SBPG owners as our tastes are very similarly aligned 

Maybe something in 'Roo skin in respect of my home!

Very nice idea with the alligator skin although I'd be tempted with orange stitching - not as subtle but I love orange!

I've also been looking at the following for the 003;

http://www.basandlokes.com/kain.html

A different level of product as not fully custom like ABP but it is appealing!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm glad my exclusivity has been saved.  Thanks!

Kangaroo skin would be pretty cool. They like to do orange stitching on black. They suggested that for my Oris but I said that I already had that on a Seiko Sportura and thus chose a fully orange band with the stitching in a light green to echo the lume color. Very subtle.

They also had a gorgeous special tanning gator in black/green. Wow! That would look nice on a black watch. Just make sure, if you get the deployant buckle, to have them set a single keeper that doesn't add bulk to the buckle.

The Kain for me would look good on a Panerai but not on a rather "elegant" watch like our Seiko. Furthermore the thickness of the leather on the lug end of the Kain might prevent it from fitting on the Seiko. I remember my elephant skin strap hardly fit. The lady couldn't get it in herself. Perrin Sr. had to do it personally.

Till


----------



## Bas and Lokes (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi guys, I noticed one of the straps we make at Bas and Lokes was mentioned.  Glad you like it. Just so you know, all our straps are completely customizeable. You can pick and choose any of the leathers and have them stitched or unstitched the way you wish etc. Just thought I would toss that out there. Hey, and have fun in Paris! 

Cheers,
Bas


----------



## kjp17 (Apr 26, 2010)

not into digitals, but that old school b-)


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Bas,
Well noticed!!!! Is your business solely mail order as I saw on your website no address? I'd like to have a look as I'm in Sydney too. 

Sorry to thread hi-jack, I'll send you a private message.

...And as for my 003 still waiting, anticipating!!!! I'll post up some shots when she gets here.


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

A nice package was waiting at home last night! (My wife phoned me during the day to ask "Have you bought ANOTHER watch"... I was sure I'd sought permission first!). Thanks to Seiya for a speedy delivery and wonderfully secure packaging, 100% recommended for those unsure about purchasing from the internet. I'll take it down to the local watchmaker at lunch time to get the bracelet adjusted and then put up some photo's.

My first reaction is that it looks better in person than in in the photographs I've seen. In some ways the black metal reminds me of Rado my father bought a few years ago. I'll post some more thoughts after I've started wearing it.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats, Ian! Post a wrist shot once you get it sized. And don't forget to check for accuracy. Check when it last synced. Then calculate the number of days and the average deviation per month.

Till


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

Hope that attachment works 

Not a great shot, just a quick Blackberry photo. I'm still getting used to looking at my wrist and seeing black, but I absolutely love it.

Last sync'ed by Seiya in Japan on 29/06 and according to http://www.atomictime.net/ it hasn't lost or gained a second yet. Very difficult to judge to below a second.

I'll be re-syncing when in Paris in a week and a half so the long test will be when I get back from that trip.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good. I see you also keep dual time as you standard mode it seems. I have a really hard time usually in liking the look of a watch on the right hand. Must have something to do with what one is accustomed to. But the Seiko can do it without a problem; perhaps because it's so symmetrical.

Paris means ABP. 

Till


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Till,
I think you're right about being what you're used to. My first watch memory was of a white rubber strapped Timex analogue watch with a blue face that I got from my grandad when I was about 8. I'm right handed but for some reason, long lost to my memory, I put the watch on my right hand. I've never looked back and can't wear a watch on my left hand without feeling uncomfortable.

Dual time is absolutely my default view. It's perfect for me, I don't need to say the Day name of the week (unless I'm REALLY confused with jetlag!), I have the date as well as the time in the other time zone. Working for a global organisation I find the ability to flick up and down timezones invaluable. Only a pain twice a year switching between DST! Compounded when Australia decide to change DST on different dates to the rest of the world.

...and yes ABP is calling, loudly!

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## Bas and Lokes (Dec 14, 2009)

ian_sydney said:


> Hi Bas,
> Well noticed!!!! Is your business solely mail order as I saw on your website no address? I'd like to have a look as I'm in Sydney too.


Hi Ian and all, yes, we are in Sydney though we have a private workshop not open to the public. If you are interested in what you see, we are happy to send you samples of some of the leather we carry if that will help you make a decision. Anyway, thanks for your interest.


----------



## marcb515 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm thinking about jumping into one of these.

Not crazy that it doesn't have an hourly chime, and wish it had a sapphire crystal; oh well.

How heavy is it?

Do you think Seiko will upgrade it in the near future, or is this a one shot deal?

I really like the style!

marc


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Marc, if I recall correctly it was 111g. It's somewhere in my review of it. If you read through the thread and the links you will find the exact weight. To give you a reference it's about the same weight as a Rolex Datejust.

Not sure if they will upgrade it but I'd be surprised if they did.


----------



## neilck96 (Oct 14, 2009)

*SBPG001 in Vancouver, Canada*

I have a SBPG001 and love it. Having a battery indicator is really useful, and I love watching the time come alive when waking it up from power saving mode. I use it as my first alarm in the mornings (backed up by a louder alarm 5 minutes later). Only once did it fail to wake me up.

Here in Vancouver, Canada, my watch is able to sync most nights at 2am or 3am to the radio wave tower in Den, but not every night. Manually synching during the day does not work, probably due to too much interference.


----------



## marcb515 (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, I'm still on the fence on this one, so:

For you guys who still have the SBPG001, do you still like it?

For you guys who sold the SBPG001, what didn't you like about it?

Thank you......


----------



## marcb515 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, since no one answered my last questions:

"For you guys who still have the SBPG001, do you still like it?

For you guys who sold the SBPG001, what didn't you like about it?"

I guess there aren't many of these out there?

marc


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Exactly! 

There is just about nothing that's not to like. It's pretty close to a perfect watch in the realm of LCD dress watches. I feel that mine might have an issue because of the flickering backlight and the wrong sync when in Europe but I will wait a little longer to see if it resurfaces before I make a warranty claim through Seiya.

I seriously think it's one of the coolest watches I have and I have some that are might cool as many would agree from a Casio GW-5600J hydro mod over a Rolex Explorer I to a Panerai PAM001 A-series. This thing is just as cool and more functional than all of them.

Get one while they still make them!

Till


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Is this one still available new? I was going to look up the price but Seiya is redoing the site and no other site turned up in search.


----------



## ian_sydney (Jun 28, 2010)

marcb515 said:


> For you guys who still have the SBPG001, do you still like it?


I absolutely love it. I have both the 001 and the 003 and have no intention of selling either. If Seiko ever announce they will be discontinuing the model I'll certainly buy a spare of the stainless model. Everything just works so well. Styling is a very personal thing, for me I love the "modernized retro" look. in an ideal world I'd take off the the "Radiowave Control Solar" and "5 Bands / World Time" from the watch face. For me this is the advertising that you need to know before you buy, you don't need to be reminded of how great it is after you've splashed the cash. But thats being exceptionally picky.

Functionally the watch does everything I need and in a really well thought through manner. Changing between time zones is in my opinion much better resolved than on a "G". Time visible in all other modes is great, and the alarms don't fail to wake me no matter how jet-lagged I am!

It's much easier to mark the stainless model as you'd expect which is why I'd consider a spare. I can see the black model lasting many years without showing a mark.



marcb515 said:


> For you guys who sold the SBPG001, what didn't you like about it?


...can't help!

I really cannot recommend this watch highly enough. If it were a global model as opposed to JDM I think Seiko would sell bucket loads of them.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

While it may be easier to mark the SS model it can be very easily refinished. You can even do it yourself fairly easily. When the PVD marks (and it will), you'd need to take the entire PVD finish off and then re-apply it. That's substantial cost. You can't just polish out a scratch from the PVD. That said, it does look good in black and the PVD finish issue is not singular to this watch.

I also wrote about taking some of the writing off. When the watch needs to be opened for a service this could be done. Apparently it's easy to just scrub the printing off the inside of the glass.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

While it may be easier to mark the SS model it can be very easily refinished. You can even do it yourself fairly easily. When the PVD marks (and it will), you'd need to take the entire PVD finish off and then re-apply it. That's substantial cost. You can't just polish out a scratch from the PVD. That said, it does look good in black and the PVD finish issue is not singular to this watch.

I also wrote about taking some of the writing off. When the watch needs to be opened for a service this could be done. Apparently it's easy to just scrub the printing off the inside of the glass.

Till


----------



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

The radio wave update...is there a limit as to where it will/will not update?


I'm near Toronto Canada, will this update here?

Thanks.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Coffeeshopman said:


> The radio wave update...is there a limit as to where it will/will not update?
> 
> I'm near Toronto Canada, will this update here?
> 
> Thanks.


Check the WWVB (Fort Collins, CO transmitter) Coverage Maps here: WWVB Coverage Maps

HTH


----------



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the range.

How often does the watch update?

Daily?

When i set it to?

When it senses a discrepancy?

Love the look of the 001.




I sense a digital being added in the future.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Coffeeshopman said:


> Thanks for the info on the range.
> 
> How often does the watch update?
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the Owner's Manual which should answer all your questions and provide some good info:

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/resource/pdf/manual/S760.PDF

Note: English language part of the manual starts on page 88 (12/22 of the pdf).

HTH


----------



## Sunwave2011 (Aug 13, 2010)

The antenna in these Seikos is located on the 12 o'clock side of the case. You need to make sure the antenna is pointed in the general direction of Ft. Collins, CO and preferably have the watch pointed towards a window.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Coffeeshopman said:


> Thanks for the info on the range.
> 
> How often does the watch update?
> 
> ...


Gaijin already kindly provided a link to the OM (which can also be found upthread). It updates daily whether there is a discrepancy or not. The update takes place at night. For me at 2:04am. But I think it starts earlier. It then tries to receive the signal from the antenna closest to your home zone. If the first reception fails it will continue trying a number of times. You can also force it to sync. I don't think you can turn the reception off manually but would have to read the OM again to be sure. You can do that with some Casios.

It doesn't sync quite as reliably as my Casios. Yesterday for example at 2:45am my G-Shock GW-6900 had synced being away from the window. The 001 didn't sync being at the same window where it always is and hasn't failed to sync in three weeks. Upon forced sync it did work.

It is a 5 band model, thus won't sync with the clocks in China. Some Casios are 6 band.

Till


----------



## Sunwave2011 (Aug 13, 2010)

The antennas used in the S760 Seiko R/C module are not as sensitive, as say, the antennas used in Citizen Eco-Drive R/C watches.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunwave2011 said:


> The antennas used in the S760 Seiko R/C module are not as sensitive, as say, the antennas used in Citizen Eco-Drive R/C watches.


That has not been my experience :think:

Do you have any source for this info? Or is it just your opinion?

Do you own a SBPG001/003?

HTH


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't say anything on sensitivity compared to Citizen watches. But the Casio watches are clearly more sensitive.

On the other hand the Casio watches don't respond as reliably to a forced sync.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't say anything on sensitivity compared to Citizen watches. But the Casio watches are clearly more sensitive.

On the other hand the Casio watches don't respond as reliably to a forced sync.

Till


----------



## Sunwave2011 (Aug 13, 2010)

gaijin said:


> That has not been my experience :think:
> 
> Do you have any source for this info? Or is it just your opinion?
> 
> ...


Sure thing. I own a Seiko SBFG001 Radiowave Solar digital and a couple of Japan market radio controlled Citizens with U680 and H610 modules.

In my experience, the Citizens will sync virtually anywhere in my home. On the other hand, the Seiko S760 digital is more particular about it's location and orientation to ensure a successful sync. The watch only syncs in a particular room facing west towards Ft. Collins and the 12 o' clock side of the case must be facing a window just as stipulated in the instruction manual.

Love the watch overall, but I give the Citizens the edge in ease of sync in terms of location and position.


----------



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

Thanks to all who have provided some info and especially tfar for starting this thread and his friendly helpful insight about this watch.


Its on my short list, but... the Archer Aero2(pilots watch) will come first. (i think)

Hopefully the watch stays in production for a while longer.

I'd love to hear from anyone near Toronto or in Western New York State, Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh etc. if they own one of these fine watches and whether it syncs OK or sometimes or not.

No sense in getting the radio wave if it doesn't work where I live.

The graph with the watch specs says no but the link regarding computer simulations about the signal says yes/maybe.

Thanks again to all.

Neil.


----------



## Sunwave2011 (Aug 13, 2010)

Coffeeshopman said:


> Thanks to all who have provided some info and especially tfar for starting this thread and his friendly helpful insight about this watch.
> 
> Its on my short list, but... the Archer Aero2(pilots watch) will come first. (i think)
> 
> ...


I am in the East coast and my Seiko SBFG001 syncs without fail every night. However, as I said earlier, these watches are a little more finicky about location within your home and overall orientation. It is not a negative criticism of the watch but just a simple observation.

The watch is one of the best all stainless steel digital options in the market today.

Radio reception is also affected by geography, presence of tall structures, radio interference, etc.

My suggestion would be to purchase an inexpensive Casio Waveceptor watch (You can often get them for around $30-$50 a piece) and test it out over a period of a week. If you get the watch to successfully sync every night, or at least every other night, then you will be fine taking the $300 plunge for the Seiko.


----------



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

Off to the local mall to see if we carry Wavecaptors, I know we have Casio here.

I may not even buy one, if they sell them here, I'm figuring they work OK.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

That is not exactly a fully working logic. They might sell them there even if the function doesn't work there. You can check when the watch received a signal last time by pressing the receive button (indicated somewhere on the watch which button that is). BUT in a mall even a perfectly functioning watch with a good signal might not be able to receive because it's too shielded from the signal by the concrete wall and interference.

But you could buy one and then try it out and return it. This way you're sure.

Till


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

I am bringing this thread to the top with a question. I have had successful syncs but in the morning the radio emblem is gone. Is there someway to keep it throughout the day or is it a temporary indicator? I think maybe it was gone because there was an automatic try that was unsuccessful. I had a good sync then I left it the rest of the night in alarm mode but it was still gone. This is a minor detail, I know. I would like to see the emblem all day, though. Thanks.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Emblem gone means the last automatic sync was unsuccessful. This doesn't meant that the watch is now inaccurate, especially if you had a manual (or auto) sync just recently that was successful. But it means that in the location where you keep the watch over night it won't sync. So try a different location. I'm not sure if the watch will sync in alarm mode or only in time keeping mode. The manual will tell you.

Funny enough, I like the display better without the symbol but I do like when it syncs every night.

Till


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

The manual said it would not auto sync in alarm mode. This did not work for me. I have the accuracy still but I lost the symbol which I like.

to see the watch on a different band:

Seiko SBPG001 on Hirsch Pure (updated w/ pics) - Watchuseek, world's largest & most visited Watch Forum site​


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

The new band looks good. Much better than the smaller one you tried first. So why don't you just put the watch in time mode overnight? I mean you know when you set the alarm for, no? And you can read the time in both modes. If it's in time mode it will sync. In dual time mode it will sync, too. I tried.

Till


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

I wanted to prevent it from trying an additional auto sync. This way if it was unsuccessful then I would still see the symbol. The manual said it only auto syncs in home time or dual. I tried keeping it in alarm mode over night after I had the symbol from a successful manual sync. I still lost the symbol.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah, that's interesting. There is a "timer" in the watch that tell it when to sync. So if the action of that scheduled sync was unsuccessful you lose the sign.

I'd just keep it in time mode. Pretty sure it will sync unless you are sitting rather high up on the east coast of Canada.

Till


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm in! I just picked an '001 up second hand. Very nice. I had the original model back in the early 80s second hand from my dad. It is long gone.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats! Don't forget the obligatory wrist pic, please. 

And let us know what you like and what you don't like. Mine is not getting enough wrist time these days because I just got some more mechanicals that I need to see through their honeymoon. LOL!

Till


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got mine from Seiya :-! 
Need more thumbs |>|>


----------



## rincage (Apr 20, 2008)

So the clocks went forward here in the UK by one hour last night. Work up this morning and found my watch had also moved forward by an hour? I was pretty sure this watch didn't have auto-DST. Anyone else in the UK confirm whether their watched moved ahead one hour?

Its been syncing fine or the last few weeks since I started wearing it again (after this problem https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sbpg001-atomic-sync-off-hour-411916.html). So now I'm left wondering whether last night was a re-occurrence of this problem and just luck it coincided with the DST change or if the watch has a feature I didn't expect.

Regards
James


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I've seen a few recent reports of people having problems with the SBFG001 when DST is active. Sometimes the time is off by an hour. Inconsistent occurrences.
Report #1
Report #2

Has anybody here experienced this problem too?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

xevious said:


> I've seen a few recent reports of people having problems with the SBFG001 when DST is active. Sometimes the time is off by an hour. Inconsistent occurrences.
> Report #1
> Report #2
> 
> Has anybody here experienced this problem too?


No problem with either one of mine (GMT-6).


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

At first I loved it, had the 003 black version....when I found it could display dual time, I loved it more..BUT....wearing it back to Canada and setting dual time, I found my wrist accidentally hitting the pusher and off-setting the Dual time function! Sold the watch when I returned to Japan!


----------



## rincage (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine is for auction now. ebay item# 230633860859. Will post worldwide.


----------



## zekio (Jun 9, 2010)

i find too that the pushers activate too easy
otherwise i love the watch


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Holy thread resurection Batman! I find myself drawn to these lately, any updated opinions?


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still my daily wearer, bad point would be the original bracelet which is either too tight or loose for my likeing.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

As a dressy companion to my Casio GWM5600-1 I just got a SBPG003. I synced it with no problem in California and it does it anytime manually as well as automatically. Works as well as my Casio. I do not have any issues mentioned above and am quite happy with the watch. Celebrating with bringing this old one up! 

The watch is much smaller height-wise and thinner. Great for EDU. I wear my Casio on weekends and vacations. This one will rotate with my Oris.


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

I just got mine last week. It synced the first night I had it, but it hasn't synced again since.
I'll keep trying different locations, but at least I know it works !

The cool thing is that the official time at my work (bus driver) is also set from the Colorado signal. 
I can hold the watch up to the GPS/Radio head on the bus and they're the same, right to the second.


----------



## bilingham (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a new owner of a SBFG003. I am trying to devise a strategy to display both 24 hour and 12 hour time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Makinit (Jun 29, 2012)

Just recieved mine, had to remove all 6 links to make it fit my small wrist.


----------



## Bob bobson (Nov 14, 2012)

Greetings all! I've got an SBFG001 and am curious about replacing the hardlex (which I just scratched) for sapphire. Anyone done it and have opinion/recommendation?


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

I have had this watch since last year and I absolutely love its design. There is however one big draw back for me and that is the clasp. The bracelet cuts into my wrist making it uncomfortable to wear for long periods. I persevered for some time because it is such a damn good timepiece, but, I haven't worn it for months now. 

At some stage I will revisit it and work out if I can replace the clasp or get a new bracelet or band. I did contemplate selling it but despite its one major flaw it's positives make it a definite keeper. 

Good to see an owners thread on this one!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bruin (Sep 29, 2012)

Just adding to the thread which has been silent for a bit. I recieved mine yesterday from Seiya and am very happy with it.


----------



## Bruin (Sep 29, 2012)

I've had mine 2 weeks now and it syncs every night with no problems but it's a half a second behind my G-Shocks and the time pips on the radio. Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

I received an SBPG003 from Seiya last week. I like the features and the watch overall. My only concern is the battery. The power indicator is stuck in the middle and only goes up to 3 when in the direct sun and goes back to 2 at all other times. Is this an issue or do I need to leave it in the sun for an extended charge?


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

@PJR The battery needs several days of good sunlight but its nothing to worry about.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

Wally79 said:


> @PJR The battery needs several days of good sunlight but its nothing to worry about.


Thanks. This is precisely what happened. A day in the sun, the indicator went to full and has stayed there for the last couple days of typical use.

I am liking this watch very much. Reminds me of the digital Seiko I bought in the late 1970's although with better features. It is also in line to replace my G-Shock for business travel. Better alarm and display and while perhaps not as durable a little more appropriate in dressier situations. I can see ordering an SBPG001 too.


----------



## Prototype (May 7, 2013)

PJR said:


> Thanks. This is precisely what happened. A day in the sun, the indicator went to full and has stayed there for the last couple days of typical use.
> 
> I am liking this watch very much. Reminds me of the digital Seiko I bought in the late 1970's although with better features. It is also in line to replace my G-Shock for business travel. Better alarm and display and while perhaps not as durable a little more appropriate in dressier situations. I can see ordering an SBPG001 too.


This watch has the same problem of mine.2 day of full charge for this watch are few.
It must Never be below 3 bars for the months as normal users say in this forum... http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=45499.0

Probably the capacitor is gone.


----------



## Kavanaughty (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm relatively new to the bank breaking yet incredibly satisfying hobby that is horology and so this is my first post on the forum.

The moment I stumbled upon the Seiko SBPG001 I knew I needed to have it, however I'm being held back by what I've read in the owner's manual found online.
In the manual it clearly states that the LCD display of the SBPG001 is expected to last seven years and will then begin to degrade. It's also mentions that the backlight of the watch is good up until about 120 hours of use.
I've done extensive research on this particular subject yet every relevant thread in every forum I came across yielded no definite explanation to these claims.

Why would Seiko state this? I know there are plenty of digital LCD watches out there that have been going strong for almost 30 years with no signs of stopping. Is this simply an attempt to avoid any conflicts with repairs?


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Kavanaughty said:


> Is this simply an attempt to avoid any conflicts with repairs?


Probably. But, the watch is inexpensive and fun to wear, and if the LCD goes blank in 7 years just send it in for repair (if you still have it, that is!).


----------



## Kavanaughty (Jun 5, 2013)

Would Seiko still have the necessary parts to repair the watch seven years from now?


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Kavanaughty said:


> Would Seiko still have the necessary parts to repair the watch seven years from now?


Who knows? Maybe. Besides, the display isn't going to go blank in 7 years, they are just telling you that it might lose some contrast. If it bothers you, have it repaired. If they don't have parts, buy something else.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd read about the 7 year contrast issue before I bought my SBPG003 and it gave me pause. Now that I have the watch I do not care in the slightest. The watch is great and it is as close to perfect as I expect to find in a digital watch. It has displaced my G-Shocks as my official travel watch and it is only a matter of time until a SBPG001 is added to the collection.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Count me in! Just got it yesterday and I'm loving it.


----------



## 4FeiChu (Aug 2, 2013)

To the people who own the Matrix or Spirit. On the dual time display, is it possible to show the time in the 24 hour format for both times? 

Thanks!


----------



## Forester one (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Friends, I have SBPG003 for several years. But after time of it's usage, I have some problems related to battery / charge. When I charge them for a long time, watches never shows me 3 bars of charge level. The maximum - 2 bars. Then, after some period of usage, watches discharged from 2 bars to 0!!! (So, them never displays me 1 bar of charge level).And because of that i need to charge watches at least once per week under light.I suppose the reason is the bad battery. I found there used cell with spot-welded tabs (mine is Panasonic CTL920F, 0705, Japan). But because cell has some spot-welded tabs, i need to found exact such element.Could anybody point me on spare number for the battery or suggest which replacement can I use?Thanks.


----------



## Bob bobson (Nov 14, 2012)

Just want to chime in on this. I don't have an answer, but my SBFG001 also will not show three bars no matter how long it is charged. Furthermore, it only goes to one bar immediately before it shuts down. Very aggravating aspect of a watch I love. I was also hoping to get a new battery, presuming that's the problem here, but the jeweler I took it to in town obviously had no idea what to do with this watch. Any advice is appreciated.



Forester one said:


> Hi Friends, I have SBPG003 for several years. But after time of it's usage, I have some problems related to battery / charge. When I charge them for a long time, watches never shows me 3 bars of charge level. The maximum - 2 bars. Then, after some period of usage, watches discharged from 2 bars to 0!!! (So, them never displays me 1 bar of charge level).And because of that i need to charge watches at least once per week under light.I suppose the reason is the bad battery. I found there used cell with spot-welded tabs (mine is Panasonic CTL920F, 0705, Japan). But because cell has some spot-welded tabs, i need to found exact such element.Could anybody point me on spare number for the battery or suggest which replacement can I use?Thanks.


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with my SBPG001. No matter how long I leave it in direct sunlight it never stays on full bars for more than a few hours. Quite often it won't reach full charge. Love to know if there is a solution to this. Love the watch.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Joining another WUS club!
My SBPG003 arrived today and hell I have a feeling it's gonna get a helluva wrist time!


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Hyphoktm said:


> I have the exact same problem with my SBPG001. No matter how long I leave it in direct sunlight it never stays on full bars for more than a few hours. Quite often it won't reach full charge. Love to know if there is a solution to this. Love the watch.


This may explain *some* of the batt issues being encountered but unfortunately not all..........

When the batt PR indicator initially changes from 2 to 3 bars.....IT IS NOT FULLY CHARGED at this point. 
You need to continue to charge it on the 3 bar level for quite some time. (see instruction manual) Unfortunately there is no way to be sure when it is fully charged on the 3 bar level apart from using the approximate charging times in the manual as a rough guide.

I think some people may be making the mistake that when it initially changes from 2 bars to 3 bars they stop charging it at that time or shortly after that time because they assume it is fully charged....BUT it is not!
This is why i suspect some people are seeing the charge level flipping back and forth between to 2-3 bars.



When i unwrapped mine the batt charge had completely depleted which is not ideal but was unavoidable in my case. I was due to be out of country for 8 months and a longer than usual customs delay caused me to depart before it arrived. So it was left sitting in its packaging at my home for around 8 months.

As soon as i returned I started charging it in weak but direct sunlight outside for around 3-4 days. After the batt reached 3 bars i then continued charging it for another full day and a half.
That was 4 months ago and the PR has never dropped below 3 bars since that time. When i am not wearing it i always place it by a well lit window but not in "direct" sunlight.


The charge capacity of these Power Design Project pieces seems to be not quite as large as most of my other modern solar powered watches according to a comparison of PR specs from the manuals. Whilst this is certainly not a critical issue i think its worth keeping in mind and routine topping-up of the rechargeable batt whenever its not being worn would certainly seem like a good procedure to follow.

(from Seiko.jp)
Seiko S760 Instruction Manual

HTH


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good information, everose. Also, having the power saving mode enabled is helpful, so the LCD blanks at night to save power.


----------



## t2s (Dec 23, 2013)

Forester one said:


> Hi Friends, I have SBPG003 for several years. But after time of it's usage, I have some problems related to battery / charge. When I charge them for a long time, watches never shows me 3 bars of charge level. The maximum - 2 bars. Then, after some period of usage, watches discharged from 2 bars to 0!!! (So, them never displays me 1 bar of charge level).And because of that i need to charge watches at least once per week under light.I suppose the reason is the bad battery. I found there used cell with spot-welded tabs (mine is Panasonic CTL920F, 0705, Japan). But because cell has some spot-welded tabs, i need to found exact such element.Could anybody point me on spare number for the battery or suggest which replacement can I use?Thanks.


Just a bump to this message if anyone knows where one such item can be found ,as my SBPG001 wont hold a charge for more than 30 seconds with no light 

here are some wallet size pictures for your viewing pleasure.

Panasonic CTL920F


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

rodia77 said:


> Joining another WUS club!
> My SBPG003 arrived today and hell I have a feeling it's gonna get a helluva wrist time!
> 
> View attachment 1318378


It did get a helluva wrist time. Until today, when the defect came out that had been previously discussed on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sbpg001-atomic-sync-off-hour-411916.html 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/seiko-sbfg001-problems-time-after-synch-549110.html

Mine got a sync with an hour behind. I love this watch to bits but can't wear something this unreliable. I sent a desperate e-mail to Seiko asking for a fix but I'm afraid the watch will soon be on its way back to the seller. Reporting it here, as it is the most up-to-date thread on this model. (It was also affected by the battery indicator issue, never keeping 3 bars for more than a few hours, but I didn't care much about this one).

Shame. :-(


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Could DST be on or off causing the hour difference?


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Could DST be on or off causing the hour difference?


Nope, it's a known problem (read: common, not sure if known to Seiko) and you can read more info in the links I provided above.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got it. Mine sometimes does funny things. I just give it a reboot and all good. Seems like seiko should do a firmware update


----------



## Bob bobson (Nov 14, 2012)

I've asked this before but never gotten an answer: anybody know where I can replace the hardlex crystal with sapphire? I'm just too clumsy to have anything less. Thanks!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I've joined the club.










I'm a digital watch nut. I've explored and owned a number of different brands, but I found myself constantly returning to CASIO. Not just for the G-SHOCK models, but for their vintage models as well. Back when I got my first "real" CASIO LCD watch, a DW-2000, I'd also taken a look at some SEIKO models. They were quite nice, but priced much higher than I was willing to spend.

Fast forward to a couple of years ago... I learned about the Spirit LCD watch line and found them intriguing, but wanted to see how forum chatter would turn out from owners over time. Overall, looked good enough and so I went about hunting for one. Got this one used and for a very, very decent price.

First impressions: Solid watch. It has some heft to it, much like a G-SHOCK (alas not as well protected). The shape is rather basic, but nicely proportioned. It sits well on the wrist. The bracelet is very comfortable, and definitely high quality (definitely noticed the polished ends, not raw brushed steel as often seen on lower priced watches). I just wish the clasp was a little longer, providing for more sizing flexibility. Button presses are a little peculiar -- I'm used to activation on press, not release. I do see the merit though. For timing, it's more accurate to release than to press. The backlight is rather deficient. For a watch at this price, I'd expect a reasonably bright EL layer behind the LCD. It's about as dim as some of my lesser vintage G-Shock models. I'll admit, it's bright enough to be usable, but I'm left wanting. At least there's a solid 3 seconds of activation. The alarm tone is reasonably loud with a great multi-beep tone that elevates attention beyond the typical single tone alarms featured on most digital watches. Lastly... 180 days run time on a full charge? CASIO has 300 days as standard now for Tough Solar models, and even some that go longer. Realistically, 180 days is ample enough. I guess for 270 or 300 days, the solar cells would have had to be larger, which would encroach on the large display.

Overall, I'm glad I got this watch. SEIKO has panache with their watch making, no matter if it is a Grand SEIKO or an entry level diver. This is a quality piece worth owning.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

xevious said:


> I've joined the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club and wear it in good health, buddy!

Meanwhile, an update to this:



rodia77 said:


> It did get a helluva wrist time. Until today, when the defect came out that had been previously discussed on WUS:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sbpg001-atomic-sync-off-hour-411916.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/seiko-sbfg001-problems-time-after-synch-549110.html
> ...


As I was informed by the seller, Seiko is aware of the problem, they repaired my watch by replacing the module with a newer model. Unfortunately, the watch came back with a physical defect, the black solar film was not straight, looked kind of bent or dented -- only visible upon a closer inspection, but still, so the watch went back to the box for a couple of weeks before I sent it back again for a fix. It came back today, looks good now but I'll have a closer look tomorrow in proper daylight. Obviously, I would be much happier without having to send it back at all, but if it it's all perfect now after the repairs, I think it was worth it anyway, I haven't yet found a model by any manufacturer that could compete with this one both functionally and aesthetically at the same time.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I've joined too. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I read the manual and could not find anything that tells you how to turn off atomic sync. CASIO allows you to do this with their atomic sync watch models. The reason to do this is two fold: you might have a lower power situation and don't want the sync to tax the battery while it is trying to charge back up, and you might be in an area where an atomic signal radio tower is not in range (no point in letting the watch waste the effort of trying to sync if it can't find a signal).

So... regarding the low battery issue, I discovered that you can momentarily disable atomic radio signal sync by going to the stopwatch, alarm, or timer modes. The manual states it will only try to sync if on home or dual time mode. That's good to know.

Lastly, I wonder if SEIKO is very conservative about the sync process. Meaning, if at first attempt to read a signal on the hour it gets absolutely nothing, not even L1 strength, it would quit and wait for the next hour (2am, 3am, 4am), rather than continuing to check for a few solid minutes each time in hopes of getting a signal. The expectation would be that the power involved is minimal enough not to have a notable impact on the battery level. If not... and the watch keeps actively listening for a good solid 4~5 minutes each time, that could be undesirable if you're located in a climate with not much daily sunlight.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

xevious said:


> I read the manual and could not find anything that tells you how to turn off atomic sync.


You could always do the old workaround of setting the Home City to one which is not covered by a time signal - then the watch will not attempt to sync. This will require manual setting of the time, however.

HTH


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

gaijin said:


> You could always do the old workaround of setting the Home City to one which is not covered by a time signal - then the watch will not attempt to sync. This will require manual setting of the time, however.
> 
> HTH


Yeah, that's the thing -- change the home city (far enough away) and then you have to adjust the time. And then the dual time relativity will always require an "offset" so that it's correct. Glad I don't have to worry about that. And at least those owners who live too far from a signal won't have to worry about the watch attempting it (watch already knowing which GMT offsets are outside the broadcast areas).

Well, it was another cloudy day (we've had so many of them this winter)... so not a lot of solar power. Watch is still on 2 bars. But I was pretty stoked that it was able to sync facing East, a spot from which my G-Shocks can't sync. 

Incidentally, the back light is a little brighter now and digits aren't fading out. I think my watch was on the low end of the 2 bars... maybe it's nearing the 3-bar indication given the improvement.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

My 003 rarely picks up the time signal. I'd put it down to the weather, atmospheric conditions and propagation etc but my Casio's and Citizens all receive the signal without fail every single night. 
I'm not too critical of this failing however because it keeps perfect time. It has not gained or lost a single second since its last time sync at the beginning of February. 
Impressive accuracy for a digital watch!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

vanilla.coffee said:


> My 003 rarely picks up the time signal. I'd put it down to the weather, atmospheric conditions and propagation etc but my Casio's and Citizens all receive the signal without fail every single night.
> I'm not too critical of this failing however because it keeps perfect time. It has not gained or lost a single second since its last time sync at the beginning of February.
> Impressive accuracy for a digital watch!


Wow, that IS impressive. I wonder if it's just luck of the draw with yours, or if these LCD watch models are known for being far more accurate than the 20+/- sec/mo stated specification.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

It took 4 days of cloudy weather and 3 days of direct sunlight before my SBPG001 got up to 3 bars. When I lifted it up and out of the sun, pressed a few buttons, then looked at the display again, the charge level dropped back to 2 bars. Well, I'm going to let it soak in the sun all day today and tomorrow if there's more sun. This is sure not behaving nearly as well as my CITIZEN Eco-drive and CASIO G-SHOCK solar watches, which need just one full day of sun to go from "M" to "L". My hope is that it's just the battery, that might have suffered a deep discharge at some point. I'll see how it performs once it has had a good solid reading of 3-bars, then taken out of direct sunlight. Ordinarily I wouldn't mind if it stayed on 2 bars most of the time, except that pressing the backlight makes the digits fade. At this point of showing 3 bars, the backlight usage doesn't cause the digits to fade. So that's a good sign.

*EDIT*: The charging time sure seems to be taking long to get up to 3 bars. After a solid 6 hours of charging in direct sunlight, the watch charge level drops from 3 bars to 2 bars after being taken out of direct sunlight for a few minutes. I do wonder if there's an efficiency issue with the Seiko charging system or if the battery is somehow worn from a prior deep discharge. I'll try giving it another few days of direct sunlight to see if I can get up to 3 bars sustained. Conversely, my Citizen and CASIO solar watches go from "M" to "L" (3 bars) with just one solid day of direct sunlight, then stays that way for months.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the best/proper way to remove the case back on the SBPG001? It's a press-fit design (unfortunately) and I can't find any indication of the intended place where you'd use the pry tool. I don't want to damage the case. Any hints/advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

xevious said:


> *EDIT*: The charging time sure seems to be taking long to get up to 3 bars.


I haven't seen 3 bars in probably a year. Recently I got the blank screen and the charge message .. and it's my daily watch.
I've had it on the window sill for 2 weeks straight now and it won't go past 2 bars.
I'm thinking maybe a new battery is needed .. :-(


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Rocinante said:


> I haven't seen 3 bars in probably a year. Recently I got the blank screen and the charge message .. and it's my daily watch.
> I've had it on the window sill for 2 weeks straight now and it won't go past 2 bars.
> I'm thinking maybe a new battery is needed .. :-(


It's astonishing how many people I've seen post about this. With CASIO you rarely see people complaining about dead batteries on solar models. And even after a deep discharge, coming back to life. The processor in this watch is not very efficient in comparison, IMHO. In any case, I really like the functionality, sizing, and display. So, I'm trudging along with it. No real urgent need to replace the battery, so I'm hoping in a few months time SOMEONE will come along and offer up some useful info about the battery changing (how to remove the lid, what battery is used, etc). I have a feeling that the nature of the friction fit case back may require a special tool, in which case it's probably best to have a jeweler do it. Annoying... so damned annoying. I change the batteries on all of my CASIO watches with ease and great success. Why Seiko couldn't have made a more serviceable case design, is just not customer respectful. :roll:


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Rocinante said:


> I haven't seen 3 bars in probably a year. Recently I got the blank screen and the charge message .. and it's my daily watch.
> I've had it on the window sill for 2 weeks straight now and it won't go past 2 bars.
> I'm thinking maybe a new battery is needed .. :-(


I took the battery out of mine after having had the exact same problem. I've yet to find a replacement. Anyone had any luck? Bueller, Bueller, anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

I suppose I could contact the seller in Japan and see if he has any info.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rocinante said:


> I haven't seen 3 bars in probably a year. Recently I got the blank screen and the charge message .. and it's my daily watch.
> I've had it on the window sill for 2 weeks straight now and it won't go past 2 bars.
> I'm thinking maybe a new battery is needed .. :-(


Not sure if it's the battery. If you go through the threads on this watch, you'll see people (me included) experiencing two issues, basically:
1. The sync offset.
2. The battery indicator able to show 3 bars for only a couple of hours after a full recharge.

Now, after the module has been replaced, I've never seen fewer than 3 bars on it.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

ronnypudding said:


> I took the battery out of mine after having had the exact same problem. I've yet to find a replacement. Anyone had any luck? Bueller, Bueller, anyone? Bueller?


If you can take a moment, please describe how you removed the backing of the watch. I haven't seen any obvious pry-point on the case back. I'd greatly appreciate any info you could share. Also, the existing battery should have a model number stamping on that. Just search the Internet and I'm sure you'll be able to locate a new one.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

rodia77 said:


> Not sure if it's the battery. If you go through the threads on this watch, you'll see people (me included) experiencing two issues, basically:
> 1. The sync offset.
> 2. The battery indicator able to show 3 bars for only a couple of hours after a full recharge.
> 
> ...


I just re-read that post where you said you had your module replaced, due to that synchronization problem (off by 1 hour)? Did you have it done under warranty or did SEIKO charge you for it?

In my case, the battery can reach 3 bars, but only if in direct sunlight for a few hours non-stop AND the case achieving a very warm temperature (almost hot). About 30 mins out of the sun, and it's back down to 2 bars. Also, when the watch is very warm, the LCD digits tend to get very washed out when using the back light. Once it has cooled down a bit and still on 3 bars, the back light works great and LCD digits don't fade out. Even after dropping back to 2 bars, the back light will work well for a few times, but then after that it will cause the LCD digits to wash out if you're not looking at it from slightly below center (the normal "wrist tilt" angle).

Also good to note is that sync works fine with my watch. It might end up a few fractions of a second faster than actual atomic clock time, but that's irrelevant to me. As long as it's within 1 second.

I'm not as persnickety about having 3 bars all the time at this point, unlike before... enjoying the watch as-is for the most part. And I presume I'll be able to go for a couple more years before needing a battery change. But still, I'd rather experience peek performance right now. Can't do that until I try a battery replacement.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

xevious said:


> I just re-read that post where you said you had your module replaced, due to that synchronization problem (off by 1 hour)? Did you have it done under warranty or did SEIKO charge you for it?


It was done under warranty.

Unfortunately, a week ago or so the 1-hr offset sync repeated, even with this new module. I am debating with myself over whether to send it back or love the watch with this flaw, I'm leaning towards the former, this kind of watch is about technology more than anything, and I'm afraid it won't get a lot of wrist time if I choose to keep it. :-(



> Also good to note is that sync works fine with my watch. It might end up a few fractions of a second faster than actual atomic clock time, but that's irrelevant to me. As long as it's within 1 second.


If I rememer correctly, the sync issue only occurs in Europe, should be somewhere earlier in this thread.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Thanks for your reply. I doubt I will ever travel to Europe with this watch, so it's good to know this won't have a bearing on an owner in the USA.

I am feeling more impelled to get the battery replaced, as I would like to experience full charge and know it's going to work... even though I could probably go a couple of years with the existing battery. But rather than get "raped" by a local servicing shop on a battery replacement (they charge way too much for what is involved, having changed numerous batteries in my CASIO watches), I'd like to do it myself and know everything is done right. But that pesky friction fit backing... doesn't look like there's any designated spot for prying off the backing. Perhaps any point will do, but I'm sure there is an optimal spot where minimal case damage will occur. I just don't know it and would rather not experiment.


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't have any trouble removing the back :










Mine went completely dead again, so I was planning to remove the battery to see if I could identify it for replacement.
Will try tomorrow .. too late now !!!


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Panasonic CTL920F


----------



## Ludovico (Jan 28, 2012)

I have had my SBPG003 (S760 0AA0) for several years now and still use it as my primary travel watch. Everything has worked perfectly except for the loudness of the alarm/confirmation tone. Mine is anemic at best.
Does anyone know if the volume can be adjusted? 
Is there a fix other than sending it back to Seiko? 

I hate to muck around too much since the watch works flawlessly.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

OK - so I bought a new battery from Amazon (CTL920) - installed it and immediately got three bars !
Then I turned from the window and the display faded away to blank ... back on the window sill and 3 bars, turn away into regular room light - fade to blank.
So I did the reset procedure and got one bar and the "charge" message so I left it for awhile in the sun, the 3 bars returned, but now as the evening is coming it's back to the "charge" message.

Not sure what else to do .. I'll leave it for a day or two on the window, but I'm not optimistic.
My replacement battery didn't have the "wings", but they're covered with an insulating tape anyway.
Besides the wings, the original battery has a small tab on the negative side, to enhance the contact I'm guessing.
Maybe the new battery isn't making good enough contact on the underside. I might try a dab of silver epoxy on there in a few days as a last resort.

Also, someone was asking about the back removal. While the back was off I noticed two small tabs along the top side of the case back. So for easier removal I'd open it from the bottom. Also replacing the back I inserted the top first and then snapped the bottom in place.


----------



## prox2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I also had battery/solar problems with my Seiko SBPG001. My Casio Casio GW-M5600-1ER (also solar + radio controlled) performs better.
My SBPG001 charged slowly and runs out of powers quicker than the Casio. At some point (about 1 year after purchase) it ran out of power, powering it through the window didn't seem to work: display was blank and when resetted by pressing and holding all 4 buttons, the display was powered for about 1 second before it went off again. Then, I left my Seiko outside tied on the balcony (for maybe 2 weeks) in the hope it would charge, but wouldn't, the 1 second flash power-on problem persisted.

Now, months later, thanks to the post of Rocinante, I became aware that it is possible to open the Seiko. I used a 2.4mm precision screwdriver to open it (but a smaller one is probably better). You can open it by the small cut on the right of the top of the back plate:









After opening it and after getting the electronics out, a black rubber ring fell out. I'm not sure whether it was in the position as shown in the photos of user Rocinante, or whether it was between the electronics and the front glass. It appeared that the later was the case, but it I'm not sure. Maybe the rubber ring was blocking the contact of the electronics with solar panels at the housing.
After opening it, I tried to reset it by putting paperclip-ends at the "AC" terminals, although it was a bit unclear whether these are the ones near the "-" terminal (below "AC") or the terminals above "AC". I tried both, but nothing happened. Then pressed the 4-button reset, and still the same problem. Removed the battery and measured its voltage, which showed 2.1 or 2.2v (where it should be 2.3v) and placed it back, but still the same problem. Then I closed the housing, and suddenly it said "charge" of something like that. (Something I haven't seen yet.) Then I went outside on my bike, and after about 30 the Seiko was working again with 2 bars charged 
Note sure why it does seem to work now, maybe it was the resetting by terminals or by removing the batteries, or maybe the rubber ring was somehow blocking the solar panel terminals from the electronics.

Also note that when opening the back plate, you don't loose the gold coloured spring that is to the right of the white text label "the AC terminals".


----------



## jcas (Jan 14, 2014)

Rocinante said:


> OK - so I bought a new battery from Amazon (CTL920) - installed it and immediately got three bars !
> Then I turned from the window and the display faded away to blank ... back on the window sill and 3 bars, turn away into regular room light - fade to blank.
> So I did the reset procedure and got one bar and the "charge" message so I left it for awhile in the sun, the 3 bars returned, but now as the evening is coming it's back to the "charge" message.
> 
> ...


Any update on your battery replacement? I'm planning to replace mine also and order the same battery from amazon but I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

jcas said:


> Any update on your battery replacement? I'm planning to replace mine also and order the same battery from amazon but I'm not sure if it's worth it.


Not worth it (so far).
I installed the battery, and within a couple of minutes in the sun I got three bars. (I hadn't seen three bars in at least a year.)
But as soon as the watch gets out of the sun, the display fades away.
Doesn't matter how long (days) I leave it on the window sill, the display goes blank once it's removed.


----------



## jcas (Jan 14, 2014)

Rocinante said:


> Not worth it (so far).
> I installed the battery, and within a couple of minutes in the sun I got three bars. (I hadn't seen three bars in at least a year.)
> But as soon as the watch gets out of the sun, the display fades away.
> Doesn't matter how long (days) I leave it on the window sill, the display goes blank once it's removed.


I'm sorry to hear that Rocinante.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I was preoccupied and away for a while... great to see these posts from Rocinante, prox2 and jcas!

Mine is still working fine, but never gets above 2 bars these days. If the watch is warm, the LCD digits stay pretty solid with back light pressed, but after being out of the sunlight for a good 15 mins or more, the back light causes LCD digits to wash out from straight-on view (angled and you can read... but looks crappy).

I'm a little confused about the back removal. I see the annotation that prox2 posted, but I didn't see that indent on mine. What jcas mentioned about the tabs on the top edge of the backing -- are they straight tabs or curved? If straight, then I wonder if that slight bending we see along the casing edge is a stress sign, suggesting it would be prudent to pry from the bottom.

Anyway... seriously shameful of Seiko to have all of these problems. CASIO is top notch in comparison. No flaws. Proper screws that secure the back. Solid charging. No fading LCD unless the battery is seriously drained. I'm half tempted to just replace the battery and sell the thing. But... I like this form factor and presentation. Very classy. And when it works, it's really nice. Lastly, SEIKO did a great job on the alarm tone! They could teach CASIO a thing or two.


----------



## Antom (Aug 18, 2011)

Great watches! Love it so much for years.
but really frustrated with Seiko quality (((
- have the same issued with battery
- night mode does not work at all after battery was empty once? ((( No highlight anymore.

Current mode: few days on the window - few on hand.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Mine doesn't seem to judge the battery level correctly. It will be at 2 bars, then later in the day, it's showing "CHARGE"... and won't show the time. I'm presuming the battery is shot now, but sheesh... you'd expect the programming to read the battery properly. CASIO has been doing it for years without issue.


----------



## prox2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mine is still working fine, after opening it after battery/charge problems, without replacing batteries.
I think the solar housing didn't have good contact with the electronics when I first got the watch, so it never really charged.
After opening it, taking some parts out and placing them back, the watch charged fine. In my case, it may have something to do with the gold-colored spiral, which seems to be the contact between the solar housing and the electronics.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

ronnypudding said:


> I took the battery out of mine after having had the exact same problem. I've yet to find a replacement. Anyone had any luck? Bueller, Bueller, anyone? Bueller?


Hi

Just thought I would provide an update to this. I purchased this battery: Casio CTL920 Solar Rechargeable Watch Battery, Panasonic CTL 920 CTL920F

I removed the old battery (as well as the small paper clip attached to it) and replaced it with the new one after re-inserting the paper clip. It works fine and charges well. Currently at 3 bars and holding.

Regards

Joe


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine too has recently died and won't recharge. New battery is incoming so I'll keep you updated.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Mine is still sitting around with a dead battery. Been distracted with too many other things.

For you guys who are changing the battery yourselves, can you let me know how you pried the case off? I can't seem to locate the designed corner/side that's meant for prying. I used a bright light and a magnifying glass... no luck. I won't want to just start randomly digging into this and scratch it up. Photos would be super -- thanks!


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine has a similar indent as highlighted in red in earlier post, but even a 1mm screwdriver can't get underneath anything to pry it off. I've given up for the moment.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

^ Thanks for letting me know, Maine. Sorry to hear you're having the same trouble, but at least now we're not alone. 


I was able to get a more powerful loupe and could now find the very small "groove" that is supposed to be used for prying off the back. Well, I tried to do it and couldn't get it to budge. Started causing nicks to the metal, so I stopped. I'm annoyed with SEIKO for making this difficult for the consumer. I think I'll have to order a CTL920F battery and then see if I can get a local jeweler do it properly.


----------



## wanders (Aug 24, 2010)

***


----------



## Bob bobson (Nov 14, 2012)

Wanders' post is very helpful, thanks! Has it proved to be a lasting solution?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally got back to this "project watch."

*CASE BACK*

The friction fit back plate has a slight indent for a prying tool. When you're looking at the case back with SEIKO right side up, the indent is located on the upper right corner.









Use a watch case clamp to hold the watch firmly, and remove the top end of the band for easy access.
This case isn't very well designed. There is a very thin, fragile gasket that surrounds the case back edging. When I used a pry tool to remove the backing, it sliced right through the gasket... making it worthless.
There is no barrier in the case to prevent your pry tool from traveling past the edge. When I first took of the backing, the pry tool slipped into the case... and gouged the module. Thankfully it impacted a plastic silver colored adhesive strip, which tore it a little. But no effect on the module.









The gasket should be obtainable from a general watch parts source, instead of having to overpay from SEIKO.

*BATTERY*


Battery is a Panasonic CTL920F. However, what isn't revealed is that this SEIKO watch uses a variation of this battery that has a metal bracket soldered to it. There are about 6 different variations of this bracket. None I could find have the one for this watch, which has tabs 180 degrees (directly opposite each other along a diameter line). The other variants have the tabs on different angles from each other (not directly opposite). The CTL920F without tabs can now be had around $14 off eBay.









In order to use a standard CTL920F with no tabs, you can separate the bracket from the battery by wedging a very small screwdriver between the bracket and the battery cell. You do not need to have the bracket soldered onto the new battery. Place the bracket into the module battery slot. The rounded tab faces towards the module edge. Then you can place the new battery on top of that and then press the clamp down.
The battery clamp on my watch was slightly bent and wasn't closing properly (would stay for a few seconds and then pop up). You can bend the clamp slightly to ensure a reliable closure.

*A/C RESET*

Like CASIO, SEIKO features an AC reset, where you short contacts to completely reset the module after a battery change.
The AC reset contacts are on the exposed PCB, right about the "<RESET>" label. Circled in red on the photo. Take a paper clip and unfold it to bend the two ends a few millimeters apart, to use for shorting the AC circuit.










*ALARM SPRING*

There is an alarm spring on this watch, situated to the left of the battery and below the AC reset (circled in green above). It can easily fall out, as I discovered. Not noticing it had fallen to the floor, I reassembled the watch and found I had no alarm. THANKFULLY, I looked closely with a bright light and found it before it got knocked into the netherworld of "never to be found" items. I rechecked other photos to see where it's supposed to be. The hole is not completely round. This is meant to accommodate the alarm spring end that juts out. That's supposed to help keep the battery in the module... although not totally reliable.










After installing the new battery, I found the charge level at 2 bars. I'm hoping that with a good solid day of charging on a window sill, it'll bump up to 3 bars. It's not a given... I've seen others mention that their watch never gets above 2 bars even after installing a new battery.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*** BUMP ***

Anyone know what size gasket might work for the SBPG001? I know the OEM one is rectangular shaped with squared of corners, but since it's so thin I don't think an exact OEM is required. SEIKO won't sell it... and I can't get them to give me one. I'm told to mail my watch into a service center, which is just plain ridiculous as I could easily do this myself.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

All of the earlier references to the S760 PDF manual in this topic (and others) are for the Seiko Japan website, where they removed the file for some unfortunate reason. I had accidentally overwritten my copy with a Japanese only PDF version and didn't realize it until I discovered it had been copied over my backup file as well. I conducted a search and after some time eventually uncovered one last lingering on-line link to the full version with English included (starts on page 12) --> The Watch Site S760.

The SBPG001 / SBPG003 Spirit watches seem to be seldom talked about these days, but I thought I'd do what I can to help that future person who struggles to find the English version of the manual.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*BUMP*


----------



## Billy D (Nov 20, 2011)

Getting some afternoon sunshine to recharge.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

xevious said:


> All of the earlier references to the S760 PDF manual in this topic (and others) are for the Seiko Japan website, where they removed the file for some unfortunate reason. I had accidentally overwritten my copy with a Japanese only PDF version and didn't realize it until I discovered it had been copied over my backup file as well. I conducted a search and after some time eventually uncovered one last lingering on-line link to the full version with English included (starts on page 12) --> The Watch Site S760.
> 
> The SBPG001 / SBPG003 Spirit watches seem to be seldom talked about these days, but I thought I'd do what I can to help that future person who struggles to find the English version of the manual.


Hey, thank you for this. I spent an hour looking for the manual, could not for the life of me find it. |>


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

Does Seiko USA accept this watch for servicing? They don't appear to list the SBPG001's module or model number as one of the available options on their service fees page.

I have emailed them and received no response as of yet.


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just wanted to share some info that may help other owners. The rechargeable battery in my SBPG001 died after 8 years. I replaced the Panasonic CTL920F cell, which was quite easy to do. After replacing, my watch would only show 2 out of 3 bars on the charge indicator, so obviously the battery did not come fully charged. I wasn't that surprised, being that my watch had been on 2 bars for the last several years. Anyways, I bought an LED solar watch charger for about $25. To make a long story short, I ended up getting it to remain at 3 bars, but I had to leave it on the charger for well over a week. It started to show 3 bars after a couple days, but would drop back down to 2. It takes a long time to get these fully charged.

If you have a window to place the watch where it gets sufficient direct sunlight daily, I doubt you'll have any issues. However, if like me, you live somewhere that has a lot of overcast days, it's well worth the $25 to get one of the LED chargers.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried using curved springbars on this watch and using other straps?


----------



## wanders (Aug 24, 2010)

I have damaged the polarizing film on my digital Seiko and I'd like to replace it. Does anyone know where I can get it?

Best regards to all,

wanders


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

In case anyone is wondering, I sent mine in for servicing to the Seiko USA service center. They have quoted me $150. This includes the repairs and shipping+import fees, as it has to be sent to Japan directly to Seiko for repairs. The process apparently takes about 2 months.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

I was doing some reading today and learned that apparently there are phone app's that can simulate the signal from a radio transmission.

My SBPG001 never had issues syncing but I thought some of you might find some use for these apps.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.houryo.jjyemulator&hl=en_US
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clock-wave/id1073576068?mt=8


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

medellin said:


> In case anyone is wondering, I sent mine in for servicing to the Seiko USA service center. They have quoted me $150. This includes the repairs and shipping+import fees, as it has to be sent to Japan directly to Seiko for repairs. The process apparently takes about 2 months.


Thank you for this information. What kind of servicing did you require? $150 seems quite costly--did they replace the movement? I bought mine used for $170... so, that service cost would be prohibitive.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

xevious said:


> Thank you for this information. What kind of servicing did you require? $150 seems quite costly--did they replace the movement? I bought mine used for $170... so, that service cost would be prohibitive.


Battery replacement, extreme difficulty picking up a signal in North America, gasket replacement. They also quoted me for the replacement of other parts, which I think just means that they may simply replace the entire module as the watch case and face are in perfect condition.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

xevious said:


> All of the earlier references to the S760 PDF manual in this topic (and others) are for the Seiko Japan website, where they removed the file for some unfortunate reason. I had accidentally overwritten my copy with a Japanese only PDF version and didn't realize it until I discovered it had been copied over my backup file as well. I conducted a search and after some time eventually uncovered one last lingering on-line link to the full version with English included (starts on page 12) --> The Watch Site S760.
> 
> The SBPG001 / SBPG003 Spirit watches seem to be seldom talked about these days, but I thought I'd do what I can to help that future person who struggles to find the English version of the manual.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. This manual is IMPOSSIBLE to find these days, and you just made a neat looking watch that I recently bought, usable. Thanks!


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I am (very) late to the party, with a -003 version that lacks enough links. Does anyone have a link (I'd even take a silver one) that they'd be willing to sell?


----------



## greenshirt99 (Aug 8, 2019)

Does anyone have a lead on a SBPG001? Having a hard time finding one...


----------



## Bob bobson (Nov 14, 2012)

medellin said:


> In case anyone is wondering, I sent mine in for servicing to the Seiko USA service center. They have quoted me $150. This includes the repairs and shipping+import fees, as it has to be sent to Japan directly to Seiko for repairs. The process apparently takes about 2 months.


I got very excited about this option, but I just got off the phone with Seiko USA after shipping them my no-longer-working SBPG and was told the shipping ALONE to Japan would be $150 - no repair or anything. They weren't very friendly about it either. Very sad because I really miss having this watch. They're going to ship back to me, and I guess it'll just sit in my drawer until I figure out how to get it serviced (Japan road trip?)


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Arise Necro-Post

I just got a Seiko SBGP001 on Wed. It seems to have come all the way from DC to the midwest of the USA and back to just outside DC. I wanted one of these for a while and it seems to be in good shape with it having made a trip to the Seiko Japan repair spa a few years ago (I have the receipt) so the solar charging should be good for a while and I can always replace the storage battery down the line. it came on a strap that was a bit to short so I am using the bracelet on it. I did have to make a minor repair to the bracelet. All bracelet links are removable however the ones that are removed to size it are held in with split pins. The other ones use a pin and collar. Well one of the ones with with the pin and collar was missing the collar. A former owner (I think this has had 3 owners before me) just bent the pin to try to get it to stay. I think it was the originl owner that bought it new as the last two owners(including the guy I bought it from) wore it on a custom strap.

I ended up removing that link and just adding back one of the links removed for size. The ones with the collars have a smaller end hole so I could not get away with a split pin in the link. I had to use one of the links that used the split pins so that the end holes were big enough. As the affected link is one of the ones that are next to the split pin link and matches the size and length, there is no visual difference. I may source a collar for the watch. It looks to use one the same size as most of Seiko's collars so I will look into getting one for a Seiko turtle diver. Of course I may not as the watch wears fine on my wrist with the links on it and the micro adjust and i still have one more other link and pin so I am good.

it gives off a very vintage look to it with the bracelet. Sort of a 1980's Seiko A914 vibe

These are hard to find and the only other one I saw is being sold in Japan. However this one was serviced so I know the service history and the Japan one seems not to be.

A question for the folks that own this watch, I have not been able to get it to sync since I got it. It is set to the right place (NYC) and has a full charge. I have tried to get it to sync in the same window as my Protrek and G-Shocks. Is this watch touchy in syncing? Or is it the metal case?

Here it is. Very retro looking but still modern


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

So I bought my SBPG001 in 2013 from Japan. A treat, it reminded me of my Seiko digital I had in the 1970's. That watch lasted nearly 20 years. The new watch cost £195.00 all in, expensive? Yes but then it was a Seiko, probably the best electronic watch maker. Or so you would have thought. I only ever wore it around 4 or 5 times, when I went out in my 1970s MGB GT V8. A talking point it was admired by many. The rest of the time it stayed on my window sill charging merrily away. Last year my wife moved the watch, out of direct sunlight, just a few inches away.
You've guessed it, it stopped displaying the time and only showed the charge warning. So it was boxed up and sent to Seiko UK with a request to change the battery. A phone call received from Seko UK. The gist was the price @ £234. Yes there would be 12 months warranty. Have a few days to think it over.

The letter arrived:
11 March 2021
Our Reference / Username: XXXXX Password:XXXXXXX 
Dear Mr BelcherOur Reference: 63,647 Thank you for sending your Seikowatch to us for repair.Following our initial assessment, taking into account any notes that may have been provided, we estimate accordingly:
Movement Service £195.00 plus £39.00VAT at 20%
Repair Total £234.00
Please note that this estimate is subject to the availability of parts. Once our watchmaker has begun the repair, we may find additional work is necessary; in which case we will cease work and notify you of the options.
Yours faithfullySeiko Customer Services

Today a phone call telling me I had to answer immediately if I wanted it repaire other wise it would be returned to me. I asked if the battery replacement would be a better quality item? answer don't know. £234 to change a frigging battery! That is way over the top. An overhaul that costs more than the original cost of the watch! I said I have a 30 year old Seiko which I change the battery myself for £2.50. Are you having a laugh? So I told them to send it back without repair.

Here endeth the lesson. Dont buy this crap. Modern technology stinks. Do they think we are all made of money?

I am going to buy a new Casio Calculator from their Vintage collection for £38.
[afterthought] My brother still has his lcirca 1980 Casio analogue/digital watch that still works perfectly. Go figure!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

manorcom said:


> So I bought my SBPG001 in 2013 from Japan. A treat, it reminded me of my Seiko digital I had in the 1970's. That watch lasted nearly 20 years. The new watch cost £195.00 all in, expensive? Yes but then it was a Seiko, probably the best electronic watch maker. Or so you would have thought. I only ever wore it around 4 or 5 times, when I went out in my 1970s MGB GT V8. A talking point it was admired by many. The rest of the time it stayed on my window sill charging merrily away. Last year my wife moved the watch, out of direct sunlight, just a few inches away.
> You've guessed it, it stopped displaying the time and only showed the charge warning. So it was boxed up and sent to Seiko UK with a request to change the battery. A phone call received from Seko UK. The gist was the price @ £234. Yes there would be 12 months warranty. Have a few days to think it over.
> 
> The letter arrived:
> ...


Wow that sucks. Ridiculous price to just change the battery. You may have better luck having an independent watchmaker tinker with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Arise again Old Post!!!!!

So I got a hold of a SBPG001 from Yahoo Japan. In the pics the watch was working fine with all 3 bars. However when it finally arrived to me last night the watch is dead. A few minutes under my LED light and it went to 3 bars. A few minutes after it showed 3 bars I removed it from the light to look at something on the case back and it was now blinking charge. I am going to go out on a limb and say the storage battery is hosed. I know this model had storage batteries that would crap the bed with no warning. I found the correct battery with the proper tabs CTL920F (Seiko Part #3022 65U). However the only two sellers selling this battery are ether located in France (ebay seller) where it cost about $35 plus tax and could take up to the middle of March to arrive or a internet seller based in Canada that is selling it for $20 plus various shipping methods (If I take the cheapest shipping $8.00 it will take a month but if I pick one that will arrive with in the week it is $21). Neither one of these options is good for me as I really don't want to wait over a month to get to wear the watch. There are several sellers selling the CTL920 battery without the tabs. How easy is it to transfer the tabs from the original storage battery to the new battery?


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Arise again Old Post!!!!!
> 
> So I got a hold of a SBPG001 from Yahoo Japan. In the pics the watch was working fine with all 3 bars. However when it finally arrived to me last night the watch is dead. A few minutes under my LED light and it went to 3 bars. A few minutes after it showed 3 bars I removed it from the light to look at something on the case back and it was now blinking charge. I am going to go out on a limb and say the storage battery is hosed. I know this model had storage batteries that would crap the bed with no warning. I found the correct battery with the proper tabs CTL920F (Seiko Part #3022 65U). However the only two sellers selling this battery are ether located in France (ebay seller) where it cost about $35 plus tax and could take up to the middle of March to arrive or a internet seller based in Canada that is selling it for $20 plus various shipping methods (If I take the cheapest shipping $8.00 it will take a month but if I pick one that will arrive with in the week it is $21). Neither one of these options is good for me as I really don't want to wait over a month to get to wear the watch. There are several sellers selling the CTL920 battery without the tabs. How easy is it to transfer the tabs from the original storage battery to the new battery?


I can't remember it's been so long ... I don't think the tabs are important ? Anyway, I just ordered from the Canadian seller (as I'm in Canada) I'll post an update when I receive it. The watch has been sitting in my watchbox for 8 years !


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocinante said:


> I can't remember it's been so long ... I don't think the tabs are important ? Anyway, I just ordered from the Canadian seller (as I'm in Canada) I'll post an update when I receive it. The watch has been sitting in my watchbox for 8 years !


Please give an update on this. I am glad the part number is of use to somebody. The Canadian seller (a watch and clock parts store in Ontario) lists this storage battery for the Seiko S760 module. As far as i know all Seiko watches with the S760 movement were Japan market only so how does a Canadian supplier get storage cells for a JDM watch.

Sadly both the places that have this storage battery (seller in France and seller in Canada) are no good to me. The French based one will take at least a month(maybe more with delayed shipping due to covid), the Canadian seller offers ether a shipping cost of $8 for shipping that could take a month or $21(which is more then the storage battery) for expedited shipping (7 business days). There are a few others but they take longer or cost way way too much (2 or 3 times the cost of the item).

I opted to buy a regular CTL920F that does not have the metal tabs and just reuse the old tabs with the new storage battery. it was pretty cheap and should arrive in a couple of days. If this does not fix the watch then the watch will go into the junk watch/ watches for parts box I have.


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Well that was quick ... they sent it Fedex ! 
Looks a lot better than the last one I ordered, has the tabs and looks like official Seiko packaging,
(came in a little plastic box)
I won't have time to get it in there and into the sunlight until tomorrow at the earliest ... stay tuned !


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocinante said:


> Well that was quick ... they sent it Fedex !
> Looks a lot better than the last one I ordered, has the tabs and looks like official Seiko packaging,
> (came in a little plastic box)
> I won't have time to get it in there and into the sunlight until tomorrow at the earliest ... stay tuned !
> ...



That's great it arrived so quickly. Sadly that would not have been the case for me as if I had ordered it from the vendor you bought it from, it would have taken at least 2 weeks(or more) to get to me. However if I have to then I will. It is an expensive battery ($40.88 USD including shipping) The no tab CTL920F was $15 shipped to me so I have this coming to me within the next few days

When you replaced the battery before, did you just plop the battery in without removing the tab from the original battery?

I am looking forward to seeing this


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

OK

Some new updates

As the watch was useless to me in its current state (the battery would no longer hold a charge), I decided to prep the watch for the battery replacement so that all I need to do was plop the new battery in and reset it.










The case back was a little bit of a pain to pop off but I wedged the blade of a pocket knife into the top right corner and twisted it and the case back popped off.

Once the case back was opened, I was greeted by this sight











I gently used a small screwdriver to pop open the battery hold down and removed the battery.

The battery is a regular CTL920F that has a special bracket attached to it with a small tab in the center that juts out. This tab is how the battery makes contact with the watch.

I found a couple of places that sold the "special" Seiko battery. But both venders are not in the USA and ordering a battery from either one would mean 2 weeks to a month before the battery would be arriving to me. I am trying something from the forum where I reuse the old batterie's bracket.

I gently took a knife and popped it off the old battery by wedging the blade in between the bracket and battery.


















As you can see it was lightly soldered on to the battery


























When I get the new battery, I will first put that bracket in to the battery chamber and then put the battery in on top of that and will make sure the battery door is securely latched and then will reset it

Right now the watch and some of its parts (Caseback and bracket) are in plastic bags for safe keeping.











Does anybody know how hard it is to put the case back back on? Can it be done by hand or does it need a crystal press for the case back?


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine appears to be a success ... so far. 
Installed the battery and did the reset. The watch started working right away with two bars - it's sitting on the windowsill charging up for now.
Last time it would only run in direct sun, and as soon as you removed it, it would go blank.
My case back comes off and on without much effort .. probably because I've had to open it up so many times !!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocinante said:


> Mine appears to be a success ... so far.
> Installed the battery and did the reset. The watch started working right away with two bars - it's sitting on the windowsill charging up for now.
> Last time it would only run in direct sun, and as soon as you removed it, it would go blank.
> My case back comes off and on without much effort .. probably because I've had to open it up so many times !!
> View attachment 16432747


Thats Great!!

i wonder if the battery you used before was defective? Did you reuse the bracket from original battery or just plop the new battery in without the bracket back then? I think that bracket was the key to getting it to work due to that tab under the bracket which touches the contact. It is a stupid design especially since it is not needed if Seiko had designed the battery chamber with a contact in it like every other battery powered watch(why re-invent the wheel?)

i will find out Monday or Tue( the battery is due to arrive) if my reusing the old bracket with a non bracketed ctl920f is works or that i need to ether buy a battery like yours from Canada and wait a few weeks or just toss the watch in my junk/parts watch box

so the watch back will just snap back on using fingers instead of a crystal press?


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know what happened to my original battery, but I ended up putting a dab of silver conducting epoxy on the bottom of the non-bracketed replacement battery to make the contact - so either that was the problem, or the new battery was defective. 
I just used thumb pressure to snap the case back on.
I was pleased with the service at Somal Watches.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocinante said:


> I don't know what happened to my original battery, but I ended up putting a dab of silver conducting epoxy on the bottom of the non-bracketed replacement battery to make the contact - so either that was the problem, or the new battery was defective.
> I just used thumb pressure to snap the case back on.
> I was pleased with the service at Somal Watches.


It would seem the issue was not using the bracket from the old battery because unlike most other solar watches that need a battery replacement where you just plop a new one in, Seiko wants to re-invent the wheel so they design the watch to use a battery with a bracket that has a tab on the front of the bracket that makes contact with the watch instead of having a contact tab in the battery chamber like every other battery powered watch out there. 

I was interested in buying one of the Seiko digital models with the e-ink display but they suffer from the same charging issue so I am not even going to bother picking one of those up.


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> Seiko wants to re-invent the wheel so they design the watch to use a battery with a bracket that has a tab on the front of the bracket that makes contact with the watch instead of having a contact tab in the battery chamber like every other battery powered watch out there.


It's true !! 

Update: the battery/capacitor held it's charge overnite and even synced with the atomic clock ! Still only reading two bars though ... that might be as good as it gets. I'll leave it on the sill for a few days, then start wearing it regularly.
(at least for awhile until it craps out again ...  )


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocinante said:


> It's true !!
> 
> Update: the battery/capacitor held it's charge overnite and even synced with the atomic clock ! Still only reading two bars though ... that might be as good as it gets. I'll leave it on the sill for a few days, then start wearing it regularly.
> (at least for awhile until it craps out again ...  )


Thats great news!! 

The info that I have seen while reading on the interwebs suggests that it will take a bit of time to go from 2 bars to 3 bars. Now with mine, I don't get as much sun on any of the house windows so I will be using my super special solar watch charger upper thingy (otherwise known as a desk lamp with an LED bulb in it) so I will see what happens. 

After that all I will need to go and get a strap for it since the bracelet is 2 links too short for my wrist


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Well the battery came in about an hour ago. The mail was early. I placed the bracket from the watch's battery into the battery chamber making sure the tab side was facing down and then plopped the new CTL920F in on top of the bracket and then pushed the latch down to lock the battery chamber. The took a second to power up after seeing the light ( i dont know if this is normal or because i had not reset it yet. I then reset it with the AC and then waited a few mins till it got to 12:04 and then AC reset it again so i could observe it going to 12:00 to be sure of the reset.
The watch showed 2 bars and the light now works(it did not before). After about 10mins in the sun the battery level showed 3 bars before dropping back to 2 after it left the sun. That tells me the watch is working fine and that the battery is on the cusp of 3 bars. Time will tell.
So if you have a dead one of these watches, you can ether go the route Rocinante did and get the actual seiko version of the ctl920f battery with its tabs (something i would have done if one was in the USA and i could get it quick) or get the non bracket ctl920f and just reuse the bracket from your old dead battery(just gently wedge a knife blade between the bracket and battery and push down. That will pop it off)

next step is to get a strap for it as the bracelet is 2 links too short for me and good luck finding spares of them. A 20mm strap should work


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Good to hear ! I also had 3 bars yesterday while it was in the sun, but went back to 2 as soon as I removed it.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

So an update. i have moved my watch from the window to the LED desk lamp for the night. As soon as it got dark out I went and did a manual sync and it synced up pretty easy (my previously owned SBPG001 was a crapshoot when it came to syncing as some times it would and sometimes it would not) It has 3 bars but will lose the 3rd bar within the first 30 mins after taking it from the light. So I will see if the LED light over night will work. If not then 2 bars is the best i can get. That LED light charges up watches quite quickly. I charged a stone dead Skyhawk in one day and it works fine to this day. That it takes so long for this watch to fully charge with a small storage battery speaks to the fact that this watch was poorly designed by Seiko. But at the least the watch is charging and the light now works along with the sync so I guess that is something.











I am actually considering this dead SBPG001 from Rakuma (Rakuten's version of Mercari) as when all is said and done, It would cost about $150 for the watch, buyee fees/ shipping and a new $15 CTL920F battery (using the old battery's bracket). it would go good with this watch (SBPG003)



https://buyee.jp/rakuma/item/c817a9200ac93b36b34bd78c91437fe1?conversionType=mer_top_browsing_history


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

I wish they made this (or a similar LCD) again, but this time with a better capacitor...


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Thought I'd update the thread with a recent development. The other morning I woke up to find the screen completely blank and no response from the buttons. (It was reading two bars charge the night before). I had been wearing the watch for the past 3 months since replacing the capacitor.
The watch will charge up to two bars under sunlight and overnite under a strong LED bulb ,, but won't hold the charge reliably.
Sigh ....


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I can't believe it. Someone has finally sorted out the proper part number and tried it. I shall be ordering a capacitor tomorrow from Canada. I will keep you informed.
By the way, my watch has been in my conservatory for the last few weeks. It just says charging all the time. I can't wait to try it out again.


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

manorcom said:


> Well I can't believe it. Someone has finally sorted out the proper part number and tried it. I shall be ordering a capacitor tomorrow from Canada. I will keep you informed.
> By the way, my watch has been in my conservatory for the last few weeks. It just says charging all the time. I can't wait to try it out again.


A quick update....No need to contact Canada or France, Capacitor available in the UK for £25. A result!


----------



## Rocinante (Feb 9, 2012)

Well mine lasted 3 months and is now completely dead - I won't be wasting any more money on this one.
I wonder if you could put a regular battery in ? The watch seems to have such a low charging rate maybe you could get away with it !


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys,
The capacitor arrived today. I easily got the back off the watch. But removing the old capacitor stumped me. It looks like the plate "A" extends over the battery and the bottom part of the watch. It looks to be clipped all round. So am I supposed to somehow release the clip at point "B", and bend the plate up, is it suposed to bend at point "C", to get it out?


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

I suppose I just couldn't wait. I took a very small jewellers screwdriver and prised up the clip at point "B" on my previous picture and it rose up a little. By prising it gently I extracted the old capacitor out and inserted the new one. Re assembled it and waited for a while. Nothing! So, I thought I should reset the watch by shorting the contacts at "AC" on the circuit board. On re assembly it came alive with 2 bars. A little later I set the time and it works fine. A little later I tried updating it with the Atomic Clock at Rugby [UK]. It synced easily and now shows the correct DST time in the UK. I should point out that luckily, I live within 20 miles of Rugby. So, I declare [guardedly] a success.

The sun is not renowned for shining much here in Birmingham, so, I will report back on the charge state in a little while.

I must thank Journeyforce and Rocinante for their dedication and work finding the correct part number and the pictures showing me the way.

As others have said Stay Tuned!








.


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

Tuesday 21st June 2022 UK.
So just a little over 3 weeks after the instalation of the new capacitor, I will declare it a success. It has always shown the time signal logo showing that updates have been totally successful and that is anywhere in the house. We haven't had much sun in the midlands over the last few weeks but today it was sunny all day. WIth the watch left in the sun, just like it says in the instructions, 3 hours later it was showing 3 bars. So it is charging well and operating as it should. Thanks guys for all your help. Regards....Keith


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

manorcom said:


> Tuesday 21st June 2022 UK.
> So just a little over 3 weeks after the instalation of the new capacitor, I will declare it a success. It has always shown the time signal logo showing that updates have been totally successful and that is anywhere in the house. We haven't had much sun in the midlands over the last few weeks but today it was sunny all day. WIth the watch left in the sun, just like it says in the instructions, 3 hours later it was showing 3 bars. So it is charging well and operating as it should. Thanks guys for all your help. Regards....Keith
> View attachment 16712152


I am glad it worked. I am sorry i did not see these posts before or I would have chimed in.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Rocinante said:


> Well mine lasted 3 months and is now completely dead - I won't be wasting any more money on this one.
> I wonder if you could put a regular battery in ? The watch seems to have such a low charging rate maybe you could get away with it !


I am sorry to hear that. I suspect all of the special batteries (with the tab) for this watch are not really good or old stock?

Mine is working fine. Try getting a non tabbed CTL920F (for a Casio solar) and popping off that tab that is on the defective battery (using the method I posted) and place the tab in the chamber (white part facing up) and then putting the new non tabbed CTL920F in on top of it. See if that fixes it. You are going to need that tab part anyway even if you decide to use a non rechargable battery as that tab is your connnection between the battery and watch. To disable the solar charging, turn the watch over to expose the screen. Remove the 2 gold springs under or on the side of the screen. That will cut the link to the solar panel


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

One small problem noted. It is now beepless!

Hmmm a film title? Beepless in Birmingham!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

manorcom said:


> One small problem noted. It is now beepless!
> 
> Hmmm a film title? Beepless in Birmingham!



Did you make sure the case back was put back on with the spring touching the disk on the inside case back?


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> Did you make sure the case back was put back on with the spring touching the disk on the inside case back?


Yes, just taken the back off and checked


----------



## manorcom (Mar 8, 2013)

I should update you guys.....The watch did charge to 3 bars again in direct sunlight, but only for a couple of hours. 
After much thought and the lack of use of my digital Seiko I decided to sell it. Great idea but poorly implemented. I reached a price whereby I recouped my initial costs plus the new battery. 
With my disappointment at the Seiko response to problems and the relatively poor performance of it I decided to sell all my Seikos. All but one gone now and to be perfectly honest good riddance to another manufacturer that doesn't give a hoot for its customers.


----------

